# Ealy Damascus 270 Sujihiki



## Hermes7792 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty much my go to knife right now, especially work. I got this knife in a trade with Delbert, It was originally a gyuto that he reprofiled. This is probably my favorite knife right now, it is changing what I go to for an all-rounder.

Specs
It has a VERY gentle curve from the heel to about 5/8ths up the blade than a more aggressive upcurve for the rest of the blade. 

270ish mm at the blade

Delberts special damascus blend.

Snake wood and California buckeye burl handle.

about 2mm at the spine with a nice taper, flat grind, great flexability.


Due to the fact that he used his beeswax treatment, The blade wont patina much untill I use it more.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 12, 2012)

Gorgeous knife. I love the look of Del's blades.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 12, 2012)

That turned out pretty good!


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 12, 2012)

Ohh, thats purdy! Congrats on the knife.


----------



## bcrano (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks awesome. I think that's a great looking all rounder!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 12, 2012)

Stunning and original. Congrats.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 12, 2012)

I really love that profile.


----------



## tgraypots (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm curious.....does Delbert use hidden pins, other than the mosaic pin of course?


----------

